

OpenStack Grizzly - druiid
http://www.openstack.org/blog/2013/04/openstack-grizzly/

======
anon987
People who want to play with OpenStack can check out DevStack [1], SAIO (Swift
all in One) [2], TryStack [3], or whip out the credit card and try some of the
public OpenStack clouds (DreamHost, HP, Rackspace, etc).

The documentation folks created an ebook named OpenStack Operations Guide and
it's very well written. [4] For technical articles, check out Planet
OpenStack. [5]

Also, if you're into OpenStack, the next summit is during the week of April
15th. Be ready for a slew of OpenStack news and announcements including Red
Hat's commercial OpenStack product.

[1] - <http://devstack.org/>

[2] -
[http://docs.openstack.org/developer/swift/development_saio.h...](http://docs.openstack.org/developer/swift/development_saio.html)

[3] - <http://trystack.org/>

[4] - <http://docs.openstack.org/ops/>

[5] - <http://planet.openstack.org>

------
amccloud
This is awesome! On the flip side it looks like this release comes with zero
documentation.

